# Odometer and speedometer stops working on 05 titan HELP



## Titan_05 (Jul 13, 2012)

Okay so my nissan titan speedometer and odometer stopped working for a while now and i been trying everything to fis it. First i replaced the two abs speed sensors in the two back tires since my 05 nissan titan dont have a vehicle speed sensor. Next I replaced the battery thinking that might cause it and next i replaced the cluster. Nothin has seemed to fix this problem. Any ideas would greaty help please thanks.


----------



## Titan_05 (Jul 13, 2012)

Also my abs, hand break, enginer, 4WD, and slip light are on because of it and yes I checked all the fuses


----------



## FriendlyNismoTech (Oct 28, 2012)

I know it's a little old, but your ABS module is not functioning properly. I've seen this many times, the big gimme is your speedo doesnt work. It only runs on speed sensors.


----------



## Outkast (Jan 29, 2006)

Had this a couple days ago, on an Armada, My problem was actually the pin fit. Once I fixed that the problem never came back. Jiggle the connector and if everything starts working then, at least check all the pins before you replace the $1200 ABS unit.


----------



## FriendlyNismoTech (Oct 28, 2012)

Outkast said:


> Had this a couple days ago, on an Armada, My problem was actually the pin fit. Once I fixed that the problem never came back. Jiggle the connector and if everything starts working then, at least check all the pins before you replace the $1200 ABS unit.


My apologies, connector check is a standard and I don't consider it a step in a repair process. It's done during my preliminary checks of the modules. I assume people have already done that.


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

Titan_05 said:


> Okay so my nissan titan speedometer and odometer stopped working for a while now and i been trying everything to fis it. First i replaced the two abs speed sensors in the two back tires since my 05 nissan titan dont have a vehicle speed sensor. Next I replaced the battery thinking that might cause it and next i replaced the cluster. Nothin has seemed to fix this problem. Any ideas would greaty help please thanks.


if I am not mistaken, it takes the speed from the front sensor(s) not the rear


----------

